# Tutorials - Scoring to Picture with DP



## JaikumarS (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi, 

I'm looking for Filmscoring tutorials with DP like 

Thank you.


----------



## robgb (Jun 13, 2018)

Good luck. Film scoring tutorials tend to be more generic, not DAW dependent. You might check the ThinkSpace Youtube channel. I know Guy Michelmore used to use DP before switching to Cubase, so he has a bunch of videos using DP.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 13, 2018)

I assume you know this channel: http://www.motu.com/products/software/dp/video.html#center_content

It has some tips on using DP, though some of them are aging. Do you have any specific questions we could answer here?

John


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 13, 2018)

JohnG said:


> I assume you know this channel: http://www.motu.com/products/software/dp/video.html#center_content
> 
> It has some tips on using DP, though some of them are aging. Do you have any specific questions we could answer here?
> 
> John



Hello John,

I had a few questions regarding spotting(using markers) which the links here helped me
1.
2.

Could you please let me know if there is a function and also the key command to disable and enable a track in DP so that I could save the load time of templates.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## JohnG (Jun 13, 2018)

JaikumarS said:


> Could you please let me know if there is a function and also the key command to disable and enable a track in DP



The best way to do this is to learn about the "V-rack," but you don't even need that. 

1. Open the mixing board (shift-M) and look for a little V sign at the lower left. Click that. 

2. Select "Project," "Add Track," then hold down the mouse and drag to "Instrument Track," then select a soft synth.

3. It will now appear in your mixing board. Right at the bottom row of the mixer, each track has a tiny triangle pointing down. If you select that with your mouse, you can choose "Enabled" or, if it's already enabled (with a little tick mark next to it), selecting it again will disable the track.

With the track disabled, it will not load, so you can build a huge template and only Enable the synths, VE Pro setups, or Kontakt instances you want to work with on a particular composition.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 14, 2018)

JohnG said:


> The best way to do this is to learn about the "V-rack," but you don't even need that.
> 
> 1. Open the mixing board (shift-M) and look for a little V sign at the lower left. Click that.
> 
> ...



Thank you John. Is there a Key Command for this function (Enable/ Disable) ?


----------



## OLB (Jun 14, 2018)

I found this video very interesting:



I reworked my template having multiple V-Racks. So one for strings, woodwinds, brass etc etc.
This way, in the chunks window, I'm able to enable or disable any v-rack. Like Ed Shearmur in this video.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 14, 2018)

OLB said:


> I found this video very interesting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Lenn


----------



## JohnG (Jun 14, 2018)

JaikumarS said:


> Thank you John. Is there a Key Command for this function (Enable/ Disable) ?



Could be but IDK! I use DP like a clodhopper, as I do most things. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a better way to do this.


----------



## JaikumarS (Jun 14, 2018)

JohnG said:


> Could be but IDK! I use DP like a clodhopper, as I do most things. I wouldn't be surprised if there is a better way to do this.



May I know how you handle larger templates in DP9 without VEP6? I am able to see only 64 stereo buses available.


----------



## MatFluor (Jun 15, 2018)

Busses != Tracks

Some Tracks of mine feed into one Bus etc. So essentially I can have an extremely big template feeding into few Busses.

and Digital performer has 1024 Stereo Busses as per 9.52. I don't know why you would see only 64. Maybe look at your Studio config?


----------

